# التحليل التطويقي للبيانات وتقييم التعليم العالي



## abu_haneen (10 مارس 2007)

الي كل الاخوه المهتميت بالتقييم والتحليل باستخدام التحليل التطويقي للبيانات دعوه للمشاركه في هذا الموضوع لكي تعم الفائده علي الجميع 
وهنا ارفق لكم بعض الملفات بالتعريف التحليل التطويقي للبيانات


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا للمبادرة برجاء رفع الملفات  

احترامي


----------



## صناعي1 (22 مارس 2007)

الملف المرفق يتناول تطبيق التحليل التطويقي على نتائج المنتخب الالماني لكرة القدم

الملف منقول من منتدى الاحصائيين العرب


----------



## صناعي1 (24 مارس 2007)

و هذه الصفحة تحتوي معلومات تعريفية عن التحليل التطويقي، هيا اضغط

http://www.emp.pdx.edu/dea/homedea.html#DEA_Title


----------



## محمدالعمري88 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اذا سمحتوا
اريد البرنامج حتى اكمل بحثي عن طريقه
برنامج تحليل البيانات التطويقي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا


----------

